# Obadiah Sedgwick: combatting heresy is part of holiness



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2021)

If any Reader should now be so unhappy in his charity as to calumniate this discovery of heresies and blasphemies to be an arrow subtly designed against holiness and good men: to such a one, all that I would reply is this; 1. The surest friends to holiness have been the sharpest enemies to errors; Christ and his Apostles were so. 2. That I never yet have learned what direct advantage did at any time redound to true sanctity, by a patient endurance of heresy and blasphemy. 3. Nor can I be so uncharitable as to think, that any person sincerely holy, or intending the progress of holiness, durst be a friend to such damnable and soul-destroying errors. ...

For more, see Obadiah Sedgwick: combatting heresy is part of holiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

